# Trying to Figure it Out



## FourFeet

I'm new to the forums but was reading and found myself wanting to respond...often. I'm at a point in my life where I appreciate my marriage but often look for different ways to make it better. There are moments, days even, when I wonder if I'm happy. Then there are moments where I'm sure I'm happy. I have two children who are 13 and 18 and have been married 23 years to a man who is better than most. Not such an amazing description, right? I'm writing this on an off day. I'm looking for advice, thoughts, and growth.


----------



## Blaine

Hi fourfeet welcome sorry for the problem I'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## jlg07

@FourFeet, please post your story -- there are tons of folks here who can help.....


----------



## SentHereForAReason

jlg07 said:


> @FourFeet, please post your story -- there are tons of folks here who can help.....


Yup. Need some details. Just by taking a shot in the dark do you spend a decent amount of time on Social Media or comparing your life and family to others?


----------



## sunsetmist

"Looking for advice, thoughts, and growth." It's been a couple of weeks since you first posted. Hope you did not give up on us.

To live on an even keel, I find happiness from within myself--not how I'm influenced by outside things.

23 years is a long time. Noticed you mentioned good things in your life. Marriage is most often a roller coaster--normal ups and downs--but you know that by now.

Are there specifics you are thinking of?


----------

